# Vista Rocks/Sucks. Period.



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

That is it. I have _had_ it. 

This is my third, yes, read it again, _third _brush with Vista. My previous two attempts failed disastrously as well. You see, twice before I rid myself of my beloved XP only to install Vista, and I gave it a good fighting chance. Twice. I even sacrificed my scanner for it. Of course, within a week of those two attempts I was back on XP. This time though, I took a different approach. To start off with, I got another gig of RAM and installed SP1 as well. Also, I kept in mind that Vista is not perfect, and will have some problems which are solvable. It was going pretty well.

Until half-an-hour ago.  

I've snapped. All I want to do is play Command & Conquer Zero Hour and guess what, Vista won' t let me. This is an expansion pack I finally found after looking in _eight_ stores after I became re-addicted to the original, Generals. After a "successful" install, I double click on that little icon, all anticipated and what not. It doesn't play. All it says is that there has been a serious error, that may have been caused due to over-heating or viruses. _Geez... thanks for the detailed and useful error message. _No, I don't have an over-heated PC. I consider myself at the very least a decent OCer and my PC does not come within 20 Degrees of the max temp under full load. Viruses? Come on, don't insult me. 

But here's the best part. I followed every "solution" I found online and it refuses to work. I can't for the life of me get a game to work that will probably work bloody well on XP. With better performance, mind you. 

That's when it hit me. 

All along, I had been solving problems that Vista created. Be it my Sound card drivers, a pathetic failed attempt to get my scanner to work, some other old games of mine.... All were non-issues from which Vista removed the non. Vista is something Microsoft worked for a very long time on. Sure it is supposed to have teething problems, but one and a half years and a service pack later, you really expect it to have grown some teeth already. 

I'm not done yet. If there's one thing about Vista that really gets me thinking, then its the fact that there is _not one_ compelling feature that Vista possesses. Security? Meh. Nothing that can't be equalled, if not surpassed, by third-party software. Aero? Super-meh. It gets old. 

Therefore, In my humble opinion, Vista Sucks. Period.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Sucks. Period.*

Um, graphic driver issues?


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Sucks. Period.*

Okay, first off, appreciate the help, but I am really past caring. Let's just stick to how sucky Vista is. 

Secondly, first thing I tried. Latest forceware installed.


----------



## mehulved (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Sucks. Period.*

troll thread?


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Vista Rocks. Period.*

I just can't believe it, I mean seriously, this is one really great OS. I have been using this OS in a quad boot setup with XP, first Ubuntu 7 now Ubuntu 8 & a patched OS X.

Now how many people have native installs this variety of OSs. The simplicity of using Vista, no need to download packages, hardly any driver issues, yes there were sound card issues which were sorted out after going through Windows Update, which is another major cause of my love for Vista.

Applications such as EasyBCD which help me manage my Quad Boot with absolute ease, a GUI based boot manager is so much of a boon. System wide search type it and you get the result. It is so much fun to use.

Games, gone are the days of the boring Mine Sweeper, the default bundled games are so cool, Mahajong with all those fancy effects & sounds simply gets me addicted. Not to forget the Game Manager that Vista has, it downloads CD Art from the internet with all details of the game. All you need to do is install the game.

DX 10. Though I don't have a DX 10 GPU as nVidia refuses to come out with a proper DX 10.1 card, but none the less, the screen shots, well I just can't wait for me to get my hands on a DX 10 GPU. FIfa 08, NFS Carbon, Call of Duty, Company of Heroes, Mafia, The Godfather, some nice games, some not so nice but VIsta handled them all, with ease & grace. No error, no glitch. Lauch & play, settings were never an issue.

Windows handled the Ram with so much efficiency, running applications such as Photoshop CS 2, Corel X3 & IE 8 all together on a meagre 512+128 MB Ram.

DId I mention the fact that Vista automatically disables & enables Aero when it is short on resources, I mean how cool is that, the OS on it's own doing it. The Aero effect is elegance added without affecting working. The effect is so nice to have that even Linux flavor ubuntu 8 has tried to implement a variation of the same. What more can I say.

Windows Sidebar & gadgets, this is one really fun thing to have, I mean how cool is it to have a nifty little slick looking Sticky Pad dangling on your desktop, a weather gadget telling you the weather of your city, a RSS feed reader which brings the latest news and a whole gallery filled with user made gadgets to choose from.

Windows Media Center, now is a part of the OS itself, no separate version. This is like double cream Oreo cookies at half the price. Add to that the interface of the Media Center, the whole thing just looks uber cool on my 32" LCD, watching telecision, movies & listening to music was never so much fun.

There is so much more that I can talk about: Windows Movie Maker, Windows Photo Gallery, Windows Media Player, Sync Center, Bit Locker, UAC (saved mine & my friend's a$$es so many times, thank you for this 1). Add applications from Windows Live to it and it's the simplest, easiest yet elegant user experience.

Therefore, In my humble opinion,  Vista Rocks. Period.


----------



## legolas (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

 +1


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Totally agree.


----------



## amitava82 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Totally. Vista RoX.. Period!


----------



## tarey_g (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Vista is good, but XP is is still my choice. Dual boot till XP dies .

+1 for Vista


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Sucks. Period.*



mehulved said:


> troll thread?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=50

two sides of the same coin

anyway, ontopic:

microsoft has a nasty way to remove directx compatibility layers in their directx versions. Unlike some other OSes which I wish not to name here to keep this thread clean, in MS's directx, a new version can't run older versions properly. This is definitely not the case with OpenGL. These b@st@rds have the most disgusting marketing policies, like publically telling lies about their OS in a positive way and FUDing against their competition.

They do this so that people will be forced to buy every new game when it releases. These are cunning stratagies to empty the world's wallets. Their actual motto is not Your Potential, Our Passion, but Your Wallet, Our Puppet.

The bad thing is, people are so much used to this problem with running older directx apps on newer directx platform, that they start telling things like "its old, who wants it", etc and take it for granted that MS is doing no wrong.

Take a look at MS's OSS competitions. There, I can take a made in 1995 app and run it on a made in 2008 OS. In MS's case, one can only dream of doing such things.


----------



## krazzy (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Soooo many guys here are having Periods!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

No matter which OS I use as fancy, I always come back to Vista for my real work, not just cos my applications work on Vista but also because I like working on Vista.

It takes 2 hrs for me to set it up over a clean install & it is ready to work. No tension of Virus or adware with Ad mucher & common sense. All my stuff works fine & flawlessly, & the OS works the way I want it to work.

This when I don't use many of Vista's inbuilt features. I don't use Sidebar, I use Yahoo Widget. I m a veracious Media Center user now & love the ability to control it using my K750i....it just works now.

Since I am leaving tonight & my workstation will be here, I made another user for my family & enabled Parental Control, now even a Virus exe doesn't run , & she can't screw the computer either. Oh! & UAC is turned off


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

@krazzy    lol. That made me smile 

So thoughtful ...


----------



## shashank_re (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Yeah Vista Rocks


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Clever title. For a second I thought a mod had messed around with mine. 

Anyways, here goes the inevitable countering: 

EXTREME SARCASM ALERT! Code Red!!

No downloading Packages! OMG! This is totally the first windows to manage it.  

Yeah! Quad boot is fun. Now on what did I install that app?? Let's restart four times to find out!

Wow! CD art and better bundled games! Who cares about actual gaming performance in real games? And who wants to play those old classics anyway? 

DX10! yeah! It has like, two games that don't suck! Damn! 

Vista is totally more compatible with games than XP! Right! 

Of course Aero does not effect performance! I guess it just borrows resources from my neighbour's computer, or maybe a secret wonder land powered by ten-legged hamsters.

Photoshop on Vista with 640Mb of RAM! That's so blazing fast!! Oh yeah, it must be borrowing resources again... marsh you hamsters!

Gadgets! How did they think of that? I mean no one _ever_ thought of that before! *cough*mac*cough*yahoo*

Applications!?? Huh? I mean, how can I add that? Maybe third-party?? 

UAC??! Greatest invention since bread! "UAC insult : allow/deny?"


----------



## blueshift (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

ok. Period


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

ring_wraith:not funny , sorry!!


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



ring_wraith said:


> No downloading Packages! OMG! This is totally the first windows to manage it.


 Windows never had the requirement of downloading stupid packages for playing mp3s


ring_wraith said:


> Yeah! Quad boot is fun. Now on what did I install that app?? Let's restart four times to find out!


  I pretty well know the difference between XP, Vista, Ubuntu & OS X.


ring_wraith said:


> Wow! CD art and better bundled games! Who cares about actual gaming performance in real games? And who wants to play those old classics anyway?
> 
> DX10! yeah! It has like, two games that don't suck! Damn!


 an absolutely worthless rant.


ring_wraith said:


> Vista is totally more compatible with games than XP! Right!


 Games post 2007, yes 


ring_wraith said:


> Of course Aero does not effect performance! I guess it just borrows resources from my neighbour's computer, or maybe a secret wonder land powered by ten-legged hamsters.


 I never said resources, which too, contrary to popular beilef it uses from the GPU & not the CPU/dedicated Ram


ring_wraith said:


> Photoshop on Vista with 640Mb of RAM! That's so blazing fast!! Oh yeah, it must be borrowing resources again... marsh you hamsters!


 Another worthless rant.


ring_wraith said:


> Gadgets! How did they think of that? I mean no one _ever_ thought of that before! *cough*mac*cough*yahoo*


 Where it comes from was not what I was talking about, it's presence is what I was pointing out to.


ring_wraith said:


> Applications!?? Huh? I mean, how can I add that? Maybe third-party??


 


ring_wraith said:


> UAC??! Greatest invention since bread! "UAC insult : allow/deny?"


 *www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/146256/vistas_despised_uac_nails_rootkits_tests_find.html


----------



## casanova (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

No second thought. Vista rocks for sure.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Sucks. Period.*

well @ring: you took sometime to understand the reality. anyways M$ will be releasing another winblows in a year's gap  try!

yeah,it is fightclub:

why VIsta sucks bad:
*badvista.fsf.org 

A true comment on M$  


> Microsoft has been scanning the horizon to ensure that no one begins to kick at the blocks that prop up their monopoly. They are constantly looking for new ways to create more blocks. Some of these blocks are directx, drm, application/windows APIs, network interoperability (or the lack thereof), WGA/WGN lie, FUD, patents. Writing for OpenGL means you are writing for multiple platforms which gives a greater overall share.
> 
> Another new block is DRM. Yes they have had DRM in their product in one fashion or another for decades--copy protection on software back in the 80s, activation keys in the 90s.
> 
> ...


*linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=230391&threshold=1&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=18696149


----------



## stylecraze (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

I love to work on Vista but compatibility problems always arise, compatiblity wizard comes to no help. Not many applications, drivers r available


----------



## narangz (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Vista saved me! UAC saved me from viruses without any anti-virus installed. Yes UAC can't save me from all viruses but it saved my day from the folder to .exe virus & .inf creator in drive root. 



> Only six rootkits out of thirty could run on Vista, but the testers had to turn off UAC to get even this far. Vista's UAC itself spotted everything thrown in front of it.
> Read more...



DX 10 rocks!

WPF rocks! 

Aero is useful & it does not have any useless effects. 

It saved my eyes from default blue scheme of XP. I hated XP for those dark blue default colour scheme.

Suggestions:

UAC prompt need not be that violent. We can have fading effect, like Milind mentioned in a post.

Vista Ultimate rocked my wallet too!  Please MS, don't convert USD into INR! Sensible pricing is all you need to reduce pirated copies.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

why?  shocked to hear Vista suck$?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88951

Firstly,except those kids who own super powered rigs wil try this cr@p of a OS.  next,these M$ lovers dont even care for freedom and rights of common people.they will whine over piracy and how it sucks.but conveniently forgot how *DRM* forced by Vista and all make the computing life how a Royal pain for common winblows users. 

Even more,I urge n00b window$ boys to let know the realities of this monopoly :
*linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=230391&threshold=1&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=18696149

Letting you know!
*badwindowsvista.com


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



iMav said:


> Windows never had the requirement of downloading stupid packages for playing mp3s
> I pretty well know the difference between XP, Vista, Ubuntu & OS X.
> an absolutely worthless rant.
> Games post 2007, yes
> ...



How are those "worthless rants"? Did you not understand the post? 

Quad boot is a menace. There is no way you can deny that. There are lots of apps that work on 3 or all of the platforms you use. Do you have it stuck in your head as to what you installed on what? 

Don't you care about gaming performance? Every game tested suffers at the very least a 10% drop in performance in Vista. How is losing 10% performance a good or even an okay thing? 

BTW.. aero uses both GPU and RAM. Go look at your task manager. And hey, GPU is resources too.  

Lets be honest for 10 seconds here. You cannot honestly be telling me that Photoshop is actually usable under Vista with 640MB of RAM. Ordinarily, Vista uses 700MB+ of RAM just to keep itself running. 

About game compatability, duh! Compatability generally refers to older things! If I say, my mobo is compatible with DDR2 RAM, will you be surprised??? 

About gadgets and apps, those are things that can be added on by third party free software. If you want to go blow 12k on stuff you can get for free, go ahead.

UAC sucks. Admit it. The concept is great, but its just too darn annoying. I bet you have it switched off right now. 

Apparently, you can't use sarcasm in these forums anymore without people going "ga ga ga... what?" and saying "worthless rant" repeatedly.


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



praka123 said:


> Firstly,except those kids who own super powered rigs wil try this cr@p of a OS.  next,these M$ lovers dont even care for freedom and rights of common people.they will whine over piracy and how it sucks.but conveniently forgot how *DRM* forced by Vista and all make the computing life how a Royal pain for common winblows users.


DRM DRM DRM, I think you forgot what happened last time you spoke about DRM 

DRM has never affected me, charan was the only person who has ever used DRM conten on this forum, you yourself have never come across any DRM content stillkeep crapping threads with it, Apple & Microsoft both have to implement DRM because they are the most used proprietary Operating Systems & most used online media distributors, this DRM was started by Sony as it was a Producer and faced problems due to piracy. Get your facts right, then come and talk about anything.

You talk about freedom of people but conviniently forget the hard work put in by the artisits to give you give the Tashan songs you are listening to on your PC. Let's face it your anger with DRM is more so because you cannot play DRM content


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



praka123 said:


> Firstly,except those kids who own super powered rigs wil try this cr@p of a OS.



Have a look at the tutorial by me in which you can make a vista premium certified rig in Rs 15k.



> next,these M$ lovers dont even care for freedom and rights of common people.they will whine over piracy and how it sucks.but conveniently forgot how *DRM* forced by Vista and all make the computing life how a Royal pain for common winblows users.



No, not for any common Windows user but for common Linux users. We are able to run DRM & non-DRM content. You can't run DRMed content at all.


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



ring_wraith said:


> Lets be honest for 10 seconds here. You cannot honestly be telling me that Photoshop is actually usable under Vista with 640MB of RAM. Ordinarily, Vista uses 700MB+ of RAM just to keep itself running.


 That is why it is said that when you don't know much about something you should rather keep mum. Vista occupies RAM and distributes when needed, that is a newer & efficient memory management method implemented in Vista 



ring_wraith said:


> About gadgets and apps, those are things that can be added on by third party free software. If you want to go blow 12k on stuff you can get for free, go ahead.


 So how does it become a negative?


ring_wraith said:


> UAC sucks. Admit it. The concept is great, but its just too darn annoying. I bet you have it switched off right now.


 No, it is activated, my brother gets a lot of pen drives, so I have to have it , I guess you need read some stuff regarding UAC. When UAC was first brought out, it used to pop-up a lot, but later on with updates it was reduced, also initially developers did not know the working of the UAC prompts, newer versions of softwares don't pop-up as much.


ring_wraith said:


> Apparently, you can't use sarcasm in these forums anymore without people going "ga ga ga... what?" and saying "worthless rant" repeatedly.


Oh, so you were being sarcastic  didn't realize.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Sucks. Period.*



ring_wraith said:


> That is it. I have _had_ it.
> 
> This is my third, yes, read it again, _third _brush with Vista. My previous two attempts failed disastrously as well.



*Did you read this tutorial* 



> I followed every "solution" I found online and it refuses to work. I can't for the life of me get a game to work that will probably work bloody well on XP. With better performance, mind you.



Is it Microsoft which made the game? Why don't you go & blame the game developer for not releasing a compatibility patch for the game to run in in Windows Vista?

Quake 4 initially wasn't compatible with Windows Vista, but later on ID Software released an Update & now Quake runs fine on Windows. 

Why is it the fault of Vista that an application made by someone else is no longer working??? Isn't it the responsibility of the developer to update the software accordingly?


> All along, I had been solving problems that Vista created. Be it my Sound card drivers, a pathetic failed attempt to get my scanner to work, some other old games of mine.... All were non-issues from which Vista removed the non



The sound card manufacturer refuced to release Vista compatible drivers so that there new Sound card model will sale.

Same with scanner.

Game developers are not releasing update packs for there old games.

How is it the fault of MS?


> . Vista is something Microsoft worked for a very long time on.



Still developers decided not to update there software.


> Sure it is supposed to have teething problems, but one and a half years and a service pack later, you really expect it to have grown some teeth already.



Yup, I do expect. All the applications I use or used are now compatible with Vista.



MetalheadGautham said:


> microsoft has a nasty way to remove directx compatibility layers in their directx versions. in MS's directx, a new version can't run older versions properly.



Like I said before, your knowledge of DirectX, OpenGL & graphics API is next to nil. Direct9c is able to run all DirectX stuff from DirectX 5 to DirectX 9c because the code base was same all along. DirectX 10 is a completely new API which is not compatible with the old API cos MS had to chose between more features & stability & backward compatibility. MS decided to go with Stability & still relesed Direct9c & lower compatible runtime in form of DirectX 9L in Vista. 

However, it is the job of game developer to update there game to recognise & run with DirectX 9L. Valve did it with Half Life 2, ID did it with Doom 3 & Quake 4, Epic did it with UT2004, but many other developer refuced to do it cos it didn't make sense to them to update there old game when they had a new game in market to replace the old editon.

Example: Ubisoft relesed updates due to which Splinter Cell chaos theory works fine in Vista but first splinter cell game had no updates & might not run properly.

it is not the fault of MS for advancing the technology, it is the fault of lazy developers not to update there product for the new OS.



> This is definitely not the case with OpenGL. These b@st@rds have the most disgusting marketing policies, like publically telling lies about their OS in a positive way and FUDing against their competition.



Lol....I have worked in both OpenGL & DirectX boy when u were in you dipers. Don't get me started on this. Me, Anidex & some other graphics guys had long coversations in the past already on this & agree that even OpenGL had many compatibility issues & isn't that suitable for games. On the other hand, OpenGL just kicks the arse of DirectX 9c when it comes to workstation apps.



> They do this so that people will be forced to buy every new game when it releases. These are cunning stratagies to empty the world's wallets. Their actual motto is not Your Potential, Our Passion, but Your Wallet, Our Puppet.



The name of this moto is Business . Suppose you paid for your first generation iPod & still using it. Go to any apple shop to repair it & the representative will say "Apple isn't making spare parts for this model anymore".

When technology advances, then it gets more costly to support old technology then to manufacture product with new technology.



> The bad thing is, people are so much used to this problem with running older directx apps on newer directx platform, that they start telling things like "its old, who wants it", etc and take it for granted that MS is doing no wrong.



You don't like it???? Fine, buy a XBOX 360 or playstation 3. You will be ablet to play games easily for 5 or 6 years.



> Take a look at MS's OSS competitions. There, I can take a made in 1995 app and run it on a made in 2008 OS. In MS's case, one can only dream of doing such things.



Try doing so, please even I m waiting to see some screenshots.

Microsoft is known to provide the best backward compatibility in the industry. Too bad some people don't understand & want to stay in the stone age.


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

so,with DRM in winblows VI$ta,what is this:
NSA of US mil secured Vista with obvious holes to spy on other countries,individuals.so much for VI$ta. 
*www.abandonia.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15364&st=0

*Built-in Vista probing tools exposed*


> *A report on Softpedia has revealed more than 20 different Vista features and services that harvest user data for Microsoft and (dare I say it) to the software giant's credit, it makes no secret about the fact Windows Vista is gathering information.
> 
> Whether or not the data harvesting is right, Microsoft provides both a Windows Vista Privacy Statement and there are also references to the data collection services in the End User License Agreement (PDF) that you agree to when you are installing the operating system.
> 
> ...


read full article here:
*www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/07/03/built-in_vista_probing_tools_exposed/1


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

 gx NSA wants your secret recipe of staying thin, stop using Windows aaaahhhhh mummy bachao


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

^why panic when something true about Vi$ta is exposed? eh?shocked?
true!thanks to ppl!they made it a flop understanding how bad this demon os costing their time,money and efficiency of work


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*

Re-distributing RAM takes resources, which is what often shows up in games as RAM lag. Guess what, you don't know it all. So stop pretending you do, and asking others to "keep mum". You know that long pause every-time you open up a long list, or quit a game? Yeah I've experienced that when I had 512MB of RAM. That is the redistributing you are referring to. 

Quick question : Do you face that problem to the same extent on XP? 

The add-ons are a negative, considering the amount you're paying for it. If you don't care about blowing cash, then, that's another topic altogether. 

And I don't "need read" stuff about UAC. I've experienced it enough to know that it is virtually unusable, especially when you are using an admin password. 

About the sarcasm, gosh, I posted a damn sarcasm alert! How dense are you?


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



praka123 said:


> ^why panic when something true about Vi$ta is exposed? eh?shocked?


Shocked! you have been spamming this same article every opportunity you get for the past 6 months  as matter of fact you have been spamming the forum with links every opportunity you get 

PS: On a serious note, IMHO you have done so much that I have stopped taking your posts seriously anymore. First I used to read the articles you linked, not any more


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2008)

Threads merged. Have fun


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

Saurav, yes I read your article. Just a side note here: its one hell of an article. 

Sure you can just say its not MSs fault, but why put up with it? You have a choice, why stick it out with Vista? Are you loyal to it or something? Why would you want to use an OS that promises no new features, renders hardware and software unusable and hinders performance? 

Instead, you could just admit that Vista sucks and move on, or back to XP. Play all your games in full glory _and_ use that dusty old scanner.



kalpik said:


> Threads merged. Have fun



You're evil, you know that?


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^well boy(imav)!you are such a mind-less person!you always want to defend anything M$FT.that is the reason why,I started the defense,showing the decayed face of *M$FT*.

I cannot let innocent winblows users,who thinks microsoft is dog.I cannot baby!
I should let them know how M$ sucks with their monopoly!
I have to let them know how Linux or any alternate free,open source operating systems rock!
*www.getgnulinux.org -get a life!get Linux 
admire FOSS
*www.makethemove.net

next time,or any time you try to spread the FUD,beware,I am sure there to crack open the decayed face of redmond ba$tard 
OK?


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



ring_wraith said:


> Re-distributing RAM takes resources, which is what often shows up in games as RAM lag.


 This post of yours required me to go over to giga's online smiley page to get this:
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


ring_wraith said:


> Quick question : Do you face that problem to the same extent on XP?


Yes. I game on Vista as opposed to XP.



praka123 said:


> next time,or any time you try to spread the FUD,beware,I am sure there to crack open the decayed face of redmond ba$tard
> OK?


We all know who spreads on the forum. Blaming Microsoft for DRM, while leaving the ones who started it & the others who follow it. We know who spreads FUD with posts where they say that DRM is this and that, when they themselves don't know anything about DRM. We know who spreads FUD and makes comments like: I will rather support Piracy than DRM  ya we know who spreads FUD


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Threads merged. Have fun


yup. you really ARE (d)evil
ever heard Diamond Head's "Am I Evil ?" ?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Vista Rocks. Period.*



ring_wraith said:


> Quad boot is a menace. There is no way you can deny that.



That is why we have Intel VT/AMD Virtualisation with Microsoft Virtual PC, Sun Virtual Box, VMware etc & GPU virtualisation in DirectX 10 so that you can run old 3D Games native in Vista inside a VM.



> Don't you care about gaming performance? Every game tested suffers at the very least a 10% drop in performance in Vista. How is losing 10% performance a good or even an okay thing?


Only those games which are running with DirectX 9 code path in Vista. Sorry, but since games are running through a compatibility layer of DirectX 9L performance will be a bit low.



> BTW.. aero uses both GPU and RAM. Go look at your task manager. And hey, GPU is resources too.


Would u prefer to feed electrisity to your GPU while running the OS & let it do nothing, or would u prefer it not sitting idle & doing something for the OS like running a vector UI etc.

Compiz fusion also uses the GPU for all those effects, why don't u call it useless?



> Lets be honest for 10 seconds here. You cannot honestly be telling me that Photoshop is actually usable under Vista with 640MB of RAM. Ordinarily, Vista uses 700MB+ of RAM just to keep itself running.


Lolz....the ammount of RAM photoshop uses depends on the image. If all he is running is a digital image with some filters etc then Photoshop can easily run. however, it is not possible to run Photshop properly on 640 MB RAM with 40 layers & 80 filters.


> UAC sucks. Admit it. The concept is great, but its just too darn annoying. I bet you have it switched off right now.


because of UAC developers are now making applications which work in User mode unlike the usual admin mode of old Windows OS resulting in more stability & security. It is the hard way to make developers follow the guidelines of making an application for Windows so as it doesn't break the OS.



> Sure you can just say its not MSs fault, but why put up with it? You have a choice, why stick it out with Vista? Are you loyal to it or something? Why would you want to use an OS that promises no new features, renders hardware and software unusable and hinders performance?
> 
> Instead, you could just admit that Vista sucks and move on, or back to XP. Play all your games in full glory _and_ use that dusty old scanner.


Simple, Vista makes it easier for me to work on my computer.

With Aero & WPF & my Radeon HD 3650, I am able to run 3Ds max's viewport, Photoshop, visualisation in Winamp & still a webcam chat in Skype without any lag in my system.

I render a scene in 3ds max, while desigining in Microsoft blend, listening to music & chatting with someone in Yahoo messenger for Vista. This wasn't possible with XP cos the system used to get very slow, but not with Vista.

All my old & new hardwre work flawlessly with Vista. I bought a system in 2004 & was using Vista with it till March 2008 & now this new rig. No hardware problem here.

I don't play games again & again, with the exception of Doom 3 & Qukae 4, Far Cry, & Gears of War. Some of these are old games & ID has relesed update for Quake 4 & Doom 3 after which they work flawlessly in Vista.

*hey, 3 years back Khronos group said they will be relesing OpenGL for Vista which will kick DirectX 10's arse & give more performance then DX 10 in Aero etc, where is it 
* 
I don't know what hardware u use, u must have bought it following the advice of the shop keeper & never did any research of your own. I bought my old workstation & the new one after proper research & look how mach efficient they were.


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

Quad boot is a menace


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> Quad boot is a menace


why would anyone want to quad boot ?
nobody in their right mind will install windows, mac, linux, bsd, solaris and beos in the same system.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> why would anyone want to quad boot ?
> nobody in their right mind will install windows, mac, linux, bsd, solaris and beos in the same system.



Lets just say some people like to play with different OS. What then?? Should the person change his habit???


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> why would anyone want to quad boot ?


To know how the OS differs and be in the perfect position with enough user experience on each platform to make comment & pass judgements


----------



## Faun (May 27, 2008)

lool


----------



## desiibond (May 27, 2008)

I just love the security and look of vista. Been long since I installed antivirus or antispyware. Lot Lot better than XP when it comes to stability and security. Fortunately, I don't have any peripheral that is incompatible with Vista.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

Kalpik boy you sure are evil... I can imagine the evil smile on your face when you clicked the Merge button lol.. and you are indirectly supporting FOSS in this discussion by having a debian avatar eh? evil mod...


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

Ok, so here is a quick conclusion of what GX and iMav have to say: 

*1) RAM lag is not caused by less RAM, or redistirbution of RAM contents. 
*Here you go:


> Virtual memory does have its limits and these limits can be very 'limiting'. Suppose you only have 512 MB of memory (in addition to virtual memory), but the game you're running is using up to 1 GBs of memory (or more). Even with virtual memory, there's only place for less than half of that in RAM. You'd have to put the rest of it in virtual memory. If the game needs to access all of them at once, the operating system must swap between the RAM and the page file. In this situation, the processor will be able to quickly process the data in memory, but it may have to wait until the rest of the data (in virtual memory) is swapped from the hard disk - the hard disk is much slower than RAM. That's when you'll notice a sharp drop in frame rates - a 'stutter'. Frame rates will go back up once the hard disk finished reading (or writing) and all the data processed. With larger amounts of data, the hard disk will have to spend more time accessing data, so the 'stutter' can take more time. The worst scenario in this case will be if the game needs to access all these data all the time, then the operating system must continually swap data between RAM and virtual memory.



source : *www.tech-hounds.com/article12/ArticlesPage1.html

*2)Quad booting is not a menace*
I honestly don't think I need to say much here. Fine, go ahead, keep 4 OSs, wasting disk space, wondering where you installed what, installing multiple apps that fulfill the same purpose. 

Also, why do you want to virtualize? So you can have a major performance hit? Do you get a kick out of that or something? Does it make you feel like an uber-geek? 

*3)Vista has better gaming performance than XP. *
He He He..... what a joke. 

*4)Using the same PC, XP will slow down and Vista will not. *
Again, he he he... 

And saurav, the idea that I would take the advice of the shopkeeper is something I take personally. Do you really have to stoop to the level where you have to insult me to prove your point?



iMav said:


> To know how the OS differs and be in the perfect position with enough user experience on each platform to make comment & pass judgements



So you went to all that trouble just so that when someone asked you, "Hey, which OS should I use?" you could give them an appropriate answer? 

I guess that all the effort you put into quad-booting is disillusioning you from its many defects.


----------



## iMav (May 27, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> *2)Quad booting is not a menace*
> I honestly don't think I need to say much here. Fine, go ahead, keep 4 OSs, wasting disk space, wondering where you installed what, installing multiple apps that fulfill the same purpose.


 I very well know what I installed where, if you can't figure that out that is a problem with you not with people who use multiple OSs on their machine 


ring_wraith said:


> *3)Vista has better gaming performance than XP. *
> He He He..... what a joke.


 I thought your proficiency in English was high. Guess I was wrong, this is what you asked:


ring_wraith said:


> Quick question : Do you face that problem *to the same extent on XP*?


 and I replied Yes, which means the lag is the same on both OSs and not less or more which makes something better or worse  



ring_wraith said:


> So you went to all that trouble just so that when someone asked you, "Hey, which OS should I use?" you could give them an appropriate answer?


It's a hobby. 



ring_wraith said:


> I guess that all the effort you put into quad-booting is disillusioning you from its many defects.


Not really, I guess there is some problem with your fundamentals itself, effort into trying something tells you first hand how much trouble you faced with what and does not dis-illusion, rather clears all illusions 

And after working with 4 different platforms, not to mention that I have troubleshot and made them work as I want to which gives me enough user experience to talk about which OS stands where.

PS: @Kalpil, you totally strangled the fun of having the 2 threads running simultaneously


----------



## gxsaurav (May 27, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> *2)Quad booting is not a menace*
> I honestly don't think I need to say much here. Fine, go ahead, keep 4 OSs, wasting disk space, wondering where you installed what, installing multiple apps that fulfill the same purpose.
> 
> Also, why do you want to virtualize? So you can have a major performance hit? Do you get a kick out of that or something? Does it make you feel like an uber-geek?



At one point u r saying don't go for Quad Boot, & then at other point u r saying don't go for virtualisation & then u r saying Vista doesn't work with this & that...well, then if I have to use Motocross madness how Will I? 

And sorry, I will not use only Windows XP as a primary OS. I got a 160 GB hard disk & don't like to keep my hard disk empty doing nothing. I fill only what I need it with. 

Don't know about others but I have Windows Vista as the only OS installed & Windows XP SP3 in Virtual PC enviroement.

Virtulisation used to be slow but not any more with Intel VT + DIrectX 10 + Virtual PC 2007/Virtual Box etc



> *3)Vista has better gaming performance than XP. *
> He He He..... what a joke.



If you run a DirectX 10 game in Vista & same game with a DirectX 9 path in XP, then compare your self. Vista gives more performance in DX 10 mode.



> *4)Using the same PC, XP will slow down and Vista will not. *
> Again, he he he...



try running 10 apps at once in XP & tell me how fast it is. 



> Do you really have to stoop to the level where you have to insult me to prove your point?



Yeah, I luv to kick the arse of ignorant Fanboys . U don't like Vista fine, why r u justifying it. Who asked u?


----------



## phreak0ut (May 27, 2008)

I'm sticking with Vista for now, 'coz it is much more stable with the graphic driver. It knows when the driver doesn't work and attempts to recover, which never happened in XP. This is the main reason I'm with Vista. 

Yesterday I bought a really cheap bluetooth dongle. Installed fine(but there were issues due to a crappy chipset on the dongle) The best thing is, Windows Update found the latest driver for this crap piece of hardware whereas I was searching all over the net for the latest one!! 

I ain't a fanboy. I use what is comfortable to me. Make your own choice. Don't like something, trash it and use what works with you


----------



## tarey_g (May 27, 2008)

```
do
{

 Rocks.......!!!!!


 Sucksss!!!!!!

 Blah Blah !!!!!!

}While(till the Frustration is over)
```

Though the terminating condition wont ever be true.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 27, 2008)

Alright back to the square one. now which mod would kind enough to lock this before we come to fistfights!


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2008)

@TAREY_G:absolutely......ha ha


----------



## anispace (May 27, 2008)

whats the big deal? if u like it use it or dont. Been using vista for 5 months now and imho its not that bad. Just dont feel like going back to my XP home edition. Never seen a BSOD since install ( although i never saw one in my XP also.

I just love the automatic driver updates, aero and the Vista games folder. 

Although i must say recently the stupid folders dont remember their view settings. I enable the preview pane in the games folder and it appears even in other windows. Hope MS releases some update for this.


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2008)

anispace said:


> Although i must say recently the stupid folders dont remember their view settings. I enable the preview pane in the games folder and it appears even in other windows. Hope MS releases some update for this.


I dont face this problem!!!


----------



## ring_wraith (May 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Yeah, I luv to kick the arse of ignorant Fanboys . U don't like Vista fine, why r u justifying it. Who asked u?



I hereby boycott this thread. I refuse to take part in a discussion where anyone makes a comment like the one above. 

Call it what you want. I just call that comment low and uncalled for.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> I hereby boycott this thread. I refuse to take part in a discussion where anyone makes a comment like the one above.
> 
> Call it what you want. I just call that comment low and uncalled for.


+1
as with all windows threads, some people get too over heated up.
thats why I prefer using this time better, by looking at more important topics.


----------

